# I have a fixie!!



## Young Un (15 Nov 2008)

Someone in my local club knew that I was looking for one, and on wednesday he came over to me and soad, oh mate I have one that you can have (need to work out if I am borrowing it /buying it) but anyway we just went to pick it up this afternoon and its a beaut - red frame, with a red crankset (looks very snazzy) and just one brake, it also has the narrowest tyres I have ever seen on it. Ill try and get a piccy up soon put its raining atm so the photo wont turn out great.


----------



## Joe24 (15 Nov 2008)

Go riding Young Un!!!
Get some pics up. Remember to take it easy at first aswell, you'll find your knees might hurt abit if you do too much, and wha i found was when i was doing skids my groin muscle ached abit, doesnt do it now, and i went from having to skid leaning over the bars to be able to do it sitting down. 
Have fun!!
Dont go on LFGSS and fixie though, or you will die(sort of)


----------



## Young Un (15 Nov 2008)

so if i were would i have to call it a fixed gear??


----------



## Joe24 (15 Nov 2008)

Fixed.


----------



## Kovu (15 Nov 2008)

Joe24 said:


> Fixed.



Or a fixie?! 
Sounds a bit gay, but each to thier own. 

Nice though young chav 'Un you've beaten me on that anyways as it looks like it isnt going to be until next year that i can even begin to look at getting them.


----------



## Joe24 (15 Nov 2008)

And im still thinking i need another fixed


----------



## Young Un (15 Nov 2008)

why do you need two Joe?


----------



## Joe24 (15 Nov 2008)

Errr not sure, one to be more for playing around on, one for getting to work and riding in the wet? No that wouldnt work

Edit, young un wheres your manners, give Kovu some abuse


----------



## Kovu (15 Nov 2008)

Joe24 said:


> Errr not sure, one to be more for playing around on, one for getting to work and riding in the wet? No that wouldnt work



Why have one when two is always better aye Joe?


----------



## Joe24 (15 Nov 2008)

Kovu said:


> Why have one when two is always better aye Joe?



I agree!!!


----------



## Young Un (15 Nov 2008)

so thats why you have an extra k*** on your head


----------



## Joe24 (15 Nov 2008)

Young Un said:


> so thats why you have an extra k*** on your head



Ok Young chav, if your going to do an insult, get the spelling right
Kids today, dont even know how to spell cock


----------



## Young Un (15 Nov 2008)

haha wasnt cock i was trying to say u knob


----------



## Joe24 (15 Nov 2008)

Young Un said:


> haha wasnt cock i was trying to say u knob



Oooooh right, that really was poor. Go learn how to do a proper insult.


----------



## Young Un (15 Nov 2008)

nah, i cba to waste my good ones on you - youre not worth it


----------



## Joe24 (15 Nov 2008)

Anyway YC, what gear you got on this fixed?


----------



## Joe24 (15 Nov 2008)

Young Un said:


> nah, i cba to waste my good ones on you - youre not worth it



Be careful not YC, Kovu will tell you off again for using text speak.


----------



## Young Un (15 Nov 2008)

Urm Joe that is a very good question - as i dont know the answer - only picked the bike up today and it was raining and so i got the bike in the shed as quickly as possible and there isnt much light in there so i couldn't count it // see the markings. might be able to get a pic tomorrow and find out the gearing - although I think I am going to be out for most of the day.


----------



## Joe24 (15 Nov 2008)

Young Un said:


> Urm Joe that is a very good question - as i dont know the answer - only picked the bike up today and it was raining and so i got the bike in the shed as quickly as possible and there isnt much light in there so i couldn't count it // see the markings. might be able to get a pic tomorrow and find out the gearing - although I think I am going to be out for most of the day.



Get counting YC, have fun


----------



## Young Un (15 Nov 2008)

oh i will - because i will admiring a red chainset


----------



## Joe24 (15 Nov 2008)

Young Un said:


> oh i will - because i will admiring a red chainset



Mmmmmm i admire my shiny silver one, and my new back hub with deep-ish proifile back rim.


----------



## Kovu (15 Nov 2008)

Joe24 said:


> Mmmmmm i admire my shiny silver one, and my new back hub with deep-ish proifile back rim.



Boys and thier toys and trying to better the others.


----------



## GrahamG (17 Nov 2008)

As a fan of all things red, can I request a picture of this red bike with red chainset? Sounds pretty pimpin'!


----------



## Young Un (17 Nov 2008)

i will try and get a piccy asap - its a bit dark now to get a good one - i will try on saturday


----------



## Young Un (17 Nov 2008)

went out on it in the street for the first time tonight - man thats a wierd feeling, but i got used to it quickly and i know enjoy, leg braking is suprisingly effective I found. I tried doing a fixie skid but i couldnt and didnt have the courage to do it standing up (it was getting dark and i couldnt see much so i didnt push my luck)


----------



## Joe24 (17 Nov 2008)

Young Un said:


> went out on it in the street for the first time tonight - man thats a wierd feeling, but i got used to it quickly and i know enjoy, leg braking is suprisingly effective I found. I tried doing a fixie skid but i couldnt and didnt have the courage to do it standing up (it was getting dark and i couldnt see much so i didnt push my luck)



You'll struggle to do a skid sitting down at first, alot harder. If you havent got your clipless pedals on it, wack them on. Clip in then stand up, lean right forward(dont go too fast at first) and when the leading leg(i use my right) gets to pointing forward i pull up on the pedal, then push down with my left.
Take it easy, do it on slippy ground at first, and if you feel it pulling on your groin muscle(like it did with me) take it easy.
I can do it sitting down now, but when i first started i couldnt do it.
Dont be too scared of it YC, relax on it. Whe you go to go down a hill move forward on the seat and relax your legs. The relaxing of your legs takes some practice, i found i was still pedling when going down hill. Once you get used to the feeling of the pedals kicking your feet around(i just feel my legs going around, dont feel the pedals moving them around) you will be able to go faster.
Relax on it, clipless is much better on it i think, i felt i had alot more control of the pedals when i was clipless then when i had flats and straps. Better for leg breaking. Dont just be doing leg breaking to slow you down at first, this will hurt your knees i found, use your legs and the front brake, and slowly use your legs to brake more, but still use the front brake.
Time i like to ride is when the road surface is wet, lots of skids and fun
You found out what gear you on yet YC?


----------



## Young Un (17 Nov 2008)

not found the gear yet - barely enough light to see i was getting the right bike out of the shed. might be going clipless on it (spd) if i get some moeny for christmas, or I might just spend the rest of my savings now. whcich pedals/shoes are you using joe?


----------



## Joe24 (17 Nov 2008)

I have M520s on the fixed with my old shoes i got from Decathalon, the BTwin ones. Because im cheap, i do plan to get some shoes that i can walk properly in, not got round to it yet.
I have the 105 SPD/SL's on the Giant, they are fine to be clipping in with.
But, i dont have the problems now, i can do a big ride and clip in when i start and next time i unclip is when i get home.
I have also now learned how to bunny hop on my fixed as i go along, i jumped over a gap in the road, i was well impressed


----------



## Young Un (17 Nov 2008)

track tanding show off - i love it when you can do a ride and not have to stop at any of the junstions, just makes the ride flow so much better.


----------



## Joe24 (17 Nov 2008)

Young Un said:


> track tanding show off - i love it when you can do a ride and not have to stop at any of the junstions, just makes the ride flow so much better.



Got to love track standing, even better when you go no handed for abit
Try and bunny hop on the fixed, that will get you confused


----------



## Young Un (23 Nov 2008)

PIctures now in photo gallery


----------

